# Jhaur



## issingh (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
                 I am searching katha recording of Giani Maan Singh Jhaur. I think he was the best parcharak the Panth has ever produced. Recordings on the internet, some of them are not very clear. Please reply.My  email is listed below.

Gur Fateh
dut78singh@yahoo.com


----------

